# , GAAP,

## Alex Adler

,  :

-                  .   -        (       )? 

PS:   ,  10               - .            .      IAS           .


 , Alex

----------

> ,  :
> 
> -                  .   -        (       )? 
> 
> PS:   ,  10               - .            .      IAS           .
> 
> 
>  , Alex


  ,  -  -   .    ,     -    .

----------

